

Bayesian Trees and BDDs: Knuth's Christmas Tree Lecture 2011 - jasondavies
http://myvideos.stanford.edu/player/slplayer.aspx?coll=ea60314a-53b3-4be2-8552-dcf190ca0c0b&co=23d2dcf7-21af-46c6-b745-d2ad7ea0deea&o=true

======
jasondavies
If you don't have Silverlight you can probably use:

mms://proedvid.stanford.edu/videocontent/knuth/musings/111208/111208-knuth-500.wmv

It seems to work in mplayer.

